# Love Handles



## stovertl1

Como se dice "love handles" en espanol?  "Love handles" son grasa fea a ambos lados sobre las caderas.  Suspecho que "mangos de amor" no es correcto.  Para credito extra, por favor digame come puedo deshacerme los mios.


----------



## elbeto

Hola_. Chaparreras_ es la palabra.


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

En España decimos "cartucheras"


----------



## Basenjigirl

stovertl1 said:


> Como se dice "love handles" en espanol?  "Love handles" son grasa fea a ambos lados sobre las caderas.  Suspecho que "mangos de amor" no es correcto.  Para credito extra, por favor digame come puedo deshacerme los mios.



You mean, rolls of fat along one's torso or midsection, not hips. I've never heard the expression used to describe fat on one's hips and thighs.


----------



## AJGP

En Colombia les decimos "bananos"


----------



## zumac

stovertl1 said:


> Como se dice "love handles" en espanol? "Love handles" son grasa fea a ambos lados sobre las caderas. Suspecho que "mangos de amor" no es correcto. Para credito extra, por favor digame come puedo deshacerme los mios.


 
¿Cómo le puedes decir "grasa fea" a unas "agarraderas" chulas?


Saludos.


----------



## ruru2006

zumac said:


> ¿Cómo le puedes decir "grasa fea" a unas "agarraderas" chulas?
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
On behalf of every man and woman with 'love handles'  
*THANK YOU ZUMAC!!!*


----------



## loladamore

zumac said:


> ¿Cómo le puedes decir "grasa fea" a unas "agarraderas" chulas?


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, zumac. Mis agarraderas están bien chidas. Aliméntalas, stovertl1, no te deshagas de ellas. ¡Mejor consíguete a alguien que las aprecie!


----------



## zumac

Thanks Ruru and Lola, you lovely ladies just made my day.

Saludos.


----------



## fenixpollo

No he visto que hayan sugerido *lonjas*, una palabra común en México.

Saludos.


----------



## loladamore

Una lonja es la llantita (de grasa) que va alrededor de la cintura, ¿no?


----------



## fenixpollo

Para mí, _spare tire_ y _love handles_ son más o menos lo mismo, y están situados en la cintura masculina y las caderas femeninas (por lo general).   Los llamo_ la lonja _en castellano.


----------



## loladamore

Voluptuous women have _love handles_, "something to get hold of", whereas a _spare tyre_ is not usually quite so desirable. Physically, the two generally go together; the difference is in the connotative meaning.


----------



## Malevo

En argentina decimos " me gustan ( o no) tus rollos/rollitos"


----------



## zumac

En cuanto a lonjas y spare tire, no confundan la gimnasia con la magnesia.

Lonjas y spare tire son "grasa fea" como dijo el autor de este hilo. Sin embargo, en una mujer, love handles son atributos positivos desde el punto de vista de un hombre que la está enamorando. Pero, otra mujer que está celosa de ella, las llamaría lonjas.

Saludos.


----------



## fenixpollo

zumac said:


> En cuanto a lonjas y spare tire, no confundan la gimnasia con la magnesia.
> 
> Lonjas y spare tire son "grasa fea" como dijo el autor de este hilo. Sin embargo, en una mujer, love handles son atributos positivos desde el punto de vista de un hombre que la está enamorando. Pero, otra mujer que está celosa de ella, las llamaría lonjas.


 Estoy muy confundido por tu post. ¿Estás diciendo que la lonja no es lo mismo que la spare tire?  ¿Cómo son diferentes, entonces?  Y por otro lado, tampoco se te entiende muy bien lo de que las lonjas sean ventaja para el hombre que ama a una mujer dotada en esa área.  ¿Nos explicas más, por favor?


----------



## zumac

fenixpollo said:


> Estoy muy confundido por tu post. ¿Estás diciendo que la lonja no es lo mismo que la spare tire? ¿Cómo son diferentes, entonces? Y por otro lado, tampoco se te entiende muy bien lo de que las lonjas sean ventaja para el hombre que ama a una mujer dotada en esa área. ¿Nos explicas más, por favor?


Whew, I think maybe you've been out in that desert sun too long.
I'll clarify in English for you.

I referred to both lonjas and spare tire as "grasa fea" in the same sentence, therefore I mean that they are in the same category, and not different. Are we ok so far?

Moving right along, I never said nor implied that lonjas were advantageous to a man that loves a woman having them. I said that love handles had this advantage. Please read my post again, slowly.

Saludos.


----------



## Totopi

En España los llamamos "michelines" en alusión a este muñequito francés 



Saludos


----------



## zumac

Totopi said:


> En España los llamamos "michelines" en alusión a este muñequito francés
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Si, mi estimada Bilbainica, en México también se usa, pero siempre en calidad de negativo.

Vaya, vamos acumulando más términos negativos. Ya tenemos grasa fea, lonjas, michelines, spare tire. Y todo por tratar de traducir el término positivo de "love handles". Yo les había llamado "agarraderas". Un poco burdo, pero nadie ha dicho otra.

Agur.


----------



## Totopi

Zumac, estaba yo pensando en un término positivo y no se me ocurre ninguno. ¡Alguno habrá! Intentando pensar en "michelines" siempre me viene a la cabeza esta asociación: "los antiestéticos michelines", no creo que esta palabra tenga valor positivo, ni siquiera neutral. Voy a seguir pensando.
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

zumac said:


> Whew, I think maybe you've been out in that desert sun too long.
> I'll clarify in English for you.
> 
> I referred to both lonjas and spare tire as "grasa fea" in the same sentence, therefore I mean that they are in the same category, and not different. Are we ok so far?


 OK, but this: 





> En cuanto a lonjas y spare tire, no confundan la gimnasia con la magnesia.


 means that lonjas and spare tire are not at all the same thing, right? As different as a gymnasium and magnesia. 





> Moving right along, I never said nor implied that lonjas were advantageous to a man that loves a woman having them. I said that love handles had this advantage. Please read my post again, slowly.


 I still don't get it. I guess my Spanish is just not good enough. Maybe if I read it in a louder voice, I'll understand -- or perhaps you should re-post it, but in all caps.


----------



## loladamore

Ha ha! I've just read it to myself in a very loud voice, and I think I see how the misunderstanding arose. Maybe if we made a slight modification here we'd be OK:





> En cuanto a lonjas/spare tire y _love handles_, no confundan la gimnasia con la magnesia


_*Lonjas*_ and *'spare tyre'* refer to the same physical reality, that is, michelinesque rolls of fat, and are considered "_grasa fea_". Both terms have neutral to negative connotations.
*Love handles/agarraderas*, on the other hand, are perceived as good things to have, referring to the hip area specifically (ie, not the belly) and are advantageous in that they provide 'grip' in certain, specific, special circumstances; thus the positive connotations. As we all know, hips don't lie. Apparently.

Saludos.


----------



## mariposita

I agree--a spare tire is not the same as love handles....

The only euphemistic expression in Spain that I can think of that's similar is "la curva de la felicidad"... but this refers to a man's beer gut, not a woman's lovely love handles. 

The only other term that I can think of that is used here in Spain is *mollitas*, but I don't think that one is particularly positive, either.


----------



## Consuelo

a ver, que tal "manillas", en chile se usa en un sentido positivo ya que de ahi se afirma tu pareja al abrazarte..


----------



## zumac

You're right, Lola, the following would have been clearer:

En cuanto a lonjas/spare tire y _love handles_, no confundan la gimnasia con la magnesia.

I was just trying to establish a category of things, without mentioning them all, which should not be confused.

Is that clearer for you now, Fenix? Sorry if it sounded misleading.

Saludos.


----------



## Fano

Como han dicho los compis.. cartucheras o michelines es lo que más se usa en España, nada que no pueda eliminarse con el abdominator o el AB Shaper...


----------



## zumac

Consuelo said:


> a ver, que tal "manillas", en chile se usa en un sentido positivo ya que de ahi se afirma tu pareja al abrazarte..


Sí, me gusta. Quizás de esto podriamos inventar una traducción cercana de "love handles" diciendo "manillas de amor". Suena congruente y positivo.

¿Qué les parece?

Saludos.


----------



## SmallJosie

Love handles son michelines. Que si luego quereis poner un nombre más bonito, es cosa vuestra


----------



## xOoeL

Fano said:


> Como han dicho los compis.. cartucheras o michelines es lo que más se usa en España, nada que no pueda eliminarse con el abdominator o el AB Shaper...



Pero las cartucheras están en los muslos...

A mí la palabra "agarraderas" que han dicho por ahí me parece que le va bien, aunque no le veo el sentido cariñoso por ningún lado.  Me parece que en España eso suena más bien neutro (aunque nos recuerda su "uso").


----------



## i heart queso

¿Y morcilla?  ¿Sería... mmm... roll??  O me equivoco completamente...


----------



## loladamore

xOoeL said:


> A mí la palabra "agarraderas" que han dicho por ahí me parece que le va bien, aunque no le veo el sentido cariñoso por ningún lado.


 
Tal vez no sea tanto "cariñoso" sino más bien "cachondo" el uso mexicano de "agarraderas"...



			
				 zumac said:
			
		

> Quizás de esto podriamos inventar una traducción cercana de "love handles" diciendo "manillas de amor".


¡Me gusta!

¡Saludos a todos l@s poseedores de algo agarrable, y a todo aquel que lo aprecie!


----------



## Mirlo

Bueno en Panamá usamos "Las LLantitas" (de llantas/spare tires)
Saludos,


----------



## laydiC

en Puerto Rico = los chichitos...o chichos


----------



## lovemetender

En España, los llamamos michelines.


----------



## rosario001

No se me ocurre un término con connotaciones positivas, pero acá en Uruguay les decimos "flotadores".


----------



## Colombia.fr

Creo que Stovertl1 se está refiriendo a las "caderas" en ese caso, en Colombia le llamamos a esos cúmulos de grasa en las "caderas": Conejos. Las llantas o bananos como dice mi compatriota AJGP, los cuales se ubican más en el estómago o en el abdomen bajo. Lo dice una mujer.


----------



## elbeto

_¡Agarrese, que aquí hay donde!_ reza el adagio popular.  
La grasa al lado de las caderas, casí sobre o sobre el lado exterior de los muslos, son las _chaparreras_ en México.

Concuerdo con zumac. Aunque lo dijo de otra forma, yo lo digo así: Mejor _chaparreras_ que los puros huesos (con todo respeto para las "flaquitas").


----------



## zumac

lovemetender said:


> En España, los llamamos michelines.


No sé si te habrás fijado, pero tres colegas tuyos de España (Totopi, Fani, SmallJosie) ya estabecieron en los dias 23 y 24 de enero, que en España se les llama michelines. Tu voto no le va a dar más peso al asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

elbeto said:


> _¡Agarrese, que aquí hay donde!_ reza el adagio popular.
> La grasa al lado de las caderas, casí sobre o sobre el lado exterior de los muslos, son las _chaparreras_ en México.
> 
> Concuerdo con zumac. Aunque lo dijo de otra forma, yo lo digo así: Mejor _chaparreras_ que los puros huesos (con todo respeto para las "flaquitas").


Elbeto, que bueno que vienes a darle un poco de sabor y picardía mexicana al tema.

Saludos, cuate.


----------



## alumnisimo

For hips and thighs the word might be SADDLE BAGS.


----------



## zumac

alumnisimo said:


> For hips and thighs the word might be SADDLE BAGS.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but were looking for a term in SPANISH to match the term "love handles".

"Speak in haste, repent at leisure."

Saludos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Sorry to burst your bubble, zumac, but other terms in English have been and should be discussed in this thread, including "spare tire". 





zumac said:


> Speak in haste, repent at leisure.


 Sage words.


----------



## magal26

He escuchado rollitos (que me parece más bondadoso que otras cosas) y llantitas... en Puerto Rico le dicen chichitos (perdonando que en otros países esto no sea demasiado cortés)


----------



## profe105

Como magal26, he escuchado "chichos" o "chichitos" de personas del caribe.


----------



## softgirl

Bueno aca en Perú se le dice rollos...


----------



## izzy81

En Peru, al igual que en Argentina, les decimos 'rollos'.


----------



## MikoMars

En Cuba le decimos "Salvavidas", pero de una manera en forma de burla. Saludos


----------

